# Manchester Reptile Group



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Hello Matey Peeps,

We've now had the second meeting of Manchester Reptile Group, 30 or so people in attendance, next meeting 27th February as below.

First off big thanks to Wild Life Warrior for bring along a dozen or so beautiful snakes & allowing everybody to get involved with them.

Two excellent prizes in the raffle, first up was generously offered by Woodrott from Fire & Ice at Chester who donated a day of getting involved at their breeding facility & the option of walking away from F&I with one of their prized BD’s, thanks very much F&I, a prise worth having. Second up was a voucher for £60 from Manchester Pets & Aquatics to be spent on anything in the shop whether it be dry goods, food or livestock, again much appreciated, so any reptile shops out there who’d like some appreciation drop me a pm if you think you can throw something the way of the new Manchester reptile Group – Was that a big enough hint ?

Overall it was a good turn out for only the second time around but a shame that snakes out weighed lizards by about ten to one, hopefully something we can rectify next time.

So peeps, get you're bums into gear on the 27th Feb, drop in for a beer & show the rest of us what you brought.

For those that did come, good to see you all, & for those that didn’t make it hope to see you next time around.

Cheers

:2thumb:

Aimo


*Manchester** Reptile Club*



Next meeting
*7.00pm*
Sunday 27th February 2011
Venue - The New Dane Bank, WINDMILL LANE, 
Dane Bank, Denton, *Manchester*, M34 2EY
- Remember -​
· Don’t bring your whole collection, or we’ll never fit in the room.

· No venomous snakes or lizards. 

· Spiders, amphibians etc are fine, so long as the owners can be completely responsible for them.

· Please make sure you only bring docile animals. (we can do without attacks or animals fights)

· Please don’t bring any sick animals, because we don’t want diseases spreading. It's probably best to bring animals that you have had for a fair while to be sure.
· The pub also requested that animals arrive and leave the room in secure boxes - REALLY IMPORTANT THAT NOTHING ESCAPES!

· £2.00 Entry, Raffle, Loads of fantastic prizes - hopefully

· Guest Peeps – hopefully


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Weekly reminder, hopefully see lots of you on 27th Feb :2thumb:


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Gratuitous & blatant weekly bump:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Sophsky (Jul 28, 2010)

Hiii!

I'm quite tempted to come along to this so got to ask... based on last time are there likely to be many spiders there? Love my reptiles but have serious arachnophobia...

Cheers, Soph


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Sophsky said:


> Hiii!
> 
> I'm quite tempted to come along to this so got to ask... based on last time are there likely to be many spiders there? Love my reptiles but have serious arachnophobia...
> 
> Cheers, Soph


Hi, sorry for the late reply Sophie. There haven't to date been any spiders. I guess people are reluctant to bring them because they are very nervous and sensitive to change. So don't worry, I think you'll be safe:2thumb:


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

if there are any spiders we'll be sure to let you know so you can avoid them. Plus we'll make the spider owners aware. Just look out for me, Chris or Emma and we'll sort you out.


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

Quick bump!! next meeting is tonight!


----------



## Sloth (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi,

When is the next meeting? I only noticed this earlier today and would have liked to come?

Cheers
Chris


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

next meeting is 27th March (last sunday of every month)

pics from tonights meeting:
Manchester Reptile Club Feb 2011


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

For next meeting please see posts by others : victory:


----------

